# Anyone using phosphate removers to combat BBA?



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

Apparently there is a lot of orthophosphate in my local tap water. Though I use tap in my plant tank-as the plants grow better with it. I was wondering if eliminating some of the phosphate in tap with a sponge or resins has helped anyone combat BBA?

FWIW most of my BBA is gone now (after using Excel), but I am getting the black-red slime now instead.


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

What is orthophosphate? I'll assume it's PO4 plus something else for now - until corrected.

I believe increasing CO2 is the way to getting rid of BBA, not removing PO4. I had a bit of BBA when my CO2 ran low but it soon went away when I got it back on track.

I live in an area with high Phosphates so I tried Phosphate remover (JBL Phos-ex) a while back. I found it very difficult/impossible to remove the "right" amount. Now I just let the plants remove the phosphates for me and view the water as a weak liquid fertiliser - this is MUCH easier.

Red-black slime eh? *shrug* Sorry, never had that one.

Good luck


----------

